
Prisoner of Amazon.com (checkout) - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/01/14/prisoner-of-amazoncom-checkout/
======
maximilian
This article is ridiculous. It just bitches about the drop down menu and other
random stuff. I just took a look at the checkout process. Since I already buy
stuff from Amazon from time to time, my info is all stored once I'm logged in.
Once i'm in the purchase page I just have to click "Place Order". The
purchasing page is separate from the normal amazon page, but I would never
have noticed. I would say that its really not a big deal that once you click
"Checkout" that it takes you to a separate page. I for one, don't click
checkout unless I mean to with the items I have. And if I did have second
thoughts its super easy to get rid of them or back out.

And honestly, if there UI design was that flawed, as the guy says, they
wouldn't be a profitable company because they rely on purchase volume, which
if not super easy, wouldn't happen.

------
jrockway
Once again, an opinion piece that claims to be research.

If _you_ don't like something, say "I don't like ...", not "people in general
don't like ...". You don't know what people in general don't like unless you
have done some research. Talking out of your ass is not research.

Anyway, thinking back to the Amazon checkout... the author does have a point.
It's weird that the UI just disappears during checkout. But on the other hand,
when I go to the checkout, I want to checkout and be done. If I just wanted to
see my items, I would go to the shopping cart, after all.

